# Pics of treadmills fixed up for goats????



## jcarr492

Anyone fix up their treadmill for their show goat to walk on??? Do you have a pic or can you post your pics of it? DH has been working on ours since yesterday and I just wanted to see what you did to yours. We used plywood and at first, walled it in all around the outside of the treadmill, but then changed our minds to set the walls up on the edge where you would step with your feet to get off the belt..so that they can't step to the side or get their feet caught in the back. Now my question is...how do you hold their lead to where their head it up high and how do you walk them backwards? Do you walk them on an incline forwards AND backwards...or just backwards? Inclined? For how long and is it every day or every other day? Our fair is the first Wednesday in October. Really wanting to get more muscle on them.


----------



## GoatGirlMO

Skip on over to Mylamb.org and type "treadmill" into their search box. There are tons of great posts (one very recent one) concerning treadmills and converting human ones to goat or sheep treadmills.


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers

I would post a pic of ours, but its pretty red neck! LOL! we pretty much have wooden and plastic boards strapped to the sides to keep them in.

OH! and they wont struggle on it, if you let them keep their heads low. We sit in a chair in front of the tready, and let the goats walk away!


----------



## yahwehsmymaster

just wondering why you would need a treadmill for goats? I may sound dumb but I can't see my goats on a treadmill


----------



## Dani-1995

The treadmill or any excercise really is to build muscle. Some people use a chariot, others just run/walk... depends on your preference. I use a chariot and run by hand... just depends on what I need to work on with them


----------

